# [SOLVED] Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,
I have a Dell D610 Laptop. I use Fn F8 frequently to view videos on my TV. Last night, I plugged up my laptop via S-Video to RCA and Fn F8 would not work. I had this problem once before and uninstalling and reinstalling the video driver fixed the issue. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the video driver again, but that did not fix the problem. This afternoon, I went to the Dell website and updated the video driver, that didn't fix the issue either. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
I am running:
Windows XP Professional SP3 - 32bit
Intel Pentium Processor 1.86GHZ
60GB HDD
1 GB RAM
Video Driver:ATI Mobility Radeon X300
BIOSell Inc. A06, 10/02/2005
SMBIOS:2.3


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

Additional Info: This is a Dell Latitude, also I have no problem Fn in conjuction with the other F keys.


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

switching from lcd to external monitor should work even in the bios. You may wanna test if the f8 key works at all and also if it will switch to external in the bios. If the keys actually work its got to be a software issue, but you could try defaulting the bios or updating it. 

Sorry I dunno how to fix the issue other than restoring the entire laptop if its a software issue.


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

Hi Kharm,
Thank you for your help. I updated the Bios, Chipset, Video Driver, & Sound Driver, however, the laptop still doesn't switch from lcd to the external .monitor. I know the Fn key works, I will make sure the F8 key works also. It is very puzzling as to why it suddenly quit working. I haven't made any changes to the software....If F8 does work, I may use restore point to restore the laptop to an earlier date. I'll let you know my results.
Regards, 
pctechiej


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

I verified that the F8 does indeed work. I am currently restoring the laptop to an earlier date. I'll let you know the results.


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

Finished System Restore...about to test.


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

Tested Fn F8 it still does not work.  I don't know what else to do. Any suggestions?
Thank you,
pctechiej


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

Does the FN + F8 function switch work out side of windows (e.g. in the bios)?

I'v never hard much luck doing restore points, if it works outside of windows, then I would restore the laptop completely. You could try to download Unbuntu Download | Ubuntu burn that to a cd and boot from the cd (try it, don't install it) and see if it works in linux, it may not due to software reasons as well. Thats the last thing I can think of you can do before restoring the laptop. If it works in linux you know its software related and not a problem with the keyboard or keyboard controller.

Only other thing I can think of that might fix the software issue (assuming it is a software issue) is to run the registry cleaner from CCleaner - Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download

Sorry I don't spend any time trying to fix software issues, I always just restore the laptop to out of box condition when I run into issues that I think are software related.


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

I tested the F8 key by rebooting windows and pressing F8 to choose how I wanted to start windows, is that in the bios? If not, please tell me how to test it in the bios.


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

How would I get to Bios to test FN F8?


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

I've used CCleaner for quite a long time now, I tried that and it didn't work either.


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

Turn on (or restart) your computer. 

When the DELL™ logo appears, press <F2> immediately. If you wait too long and the Windows logo appears, continue to wait until you see the Windows desktop. Then shut down your computer and try again.


While you're in the bios go ahead and default the settings and "quit and safe" may be F9 to default and f10 to quit and safe. however dell seems to always do their own thing with bios software.

Anyways while you're in the bios try fn + f8 to switch inbetween internal, external, and both external/ internal video.


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

Ok, I'll try that and let you know. I did just run the registry cleaner in CCleaner, that didn't work either. I usually just run the part of the cleaner that clears history, etc.


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

Hi,
I reset the Bios settings to default and the saved and exited. I then went back into Bios and tried Fn F8. It didn't work. I rebooted the laptop and tried in Windows it didn't work in Windows either.


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

Hmm thought for sure it would work out side of windows. It would be surprising if it was only software driven. 

You said you plugged up my laptop via S-Video to RCA. Has this ever worked before? or is this the first time trying it. Have you tried your old set up with the external monitor to see if it would switch under those conditions?

If I had the laptop in front of me I would restore it to eliminate software as a cause. This may not fix your issue so keep that in mind. This is a really strange issue if its not software ware and assuming both the fn and f8 keys are working. 

If we go with the assumption its not the keyboard or software then there has to be something wrong with the board. Maybe just some bios glitch, but you updated the bios which seems to rule that out. If you want you can try removing the covers under the laptop and see if you can spot the cmos battery. with the battery and ac adapter removed, remove that battery and leave it out for a minute or so. Put it back in, go into the bios, set the correct date and time and test your fn + f8 key combo in the bios and in windows. 

If you can't find the cmos battery. Try just removing the battery, hard drive, and both sticks of ram. put them back in and see if it works. 

Let me know how this goes. I won't be able to respond until tomorrow.


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

I've always used this setup, S-Video to RCA, I've never used another setup. I started using this setup in 2008. I never had a problem in the past. The last time I used it and it worked was 06-18-2011. I hooked it up again on 06-25-2011, and couldn't get it to work. It has not worked since that date. I don't mind restoring the laptop, but I bought it used and I don't have the original XP disks to do the restore. My desktop is running Vista, so I won't be able to use my desktop's disks in the laptop. I'll try removing the cmos battery and let you know the results. 
Thank you for all your help, 
pctechiej


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

Hi,
I successfully found the CMOS battery, removed it, and the cable that attaches it to the mobo. I left it out for about 2 minutes and the put it back in. I went into bios, set the clock, and saved and exited. I then went back into bios and tested Fn F8, it still didn't work. I did notice a video display setting in the bios that was factory set to read video card in dock. I don't have anything in the dock, so I changed the setting to the video card in the laptop, but that didn't work either. 
Thank you,
pctechiej


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*



pctechiej said:


> Hi,
> I successfully found the CMOS battery, removed it, and the cable that attaches it to the mobo. I left it out for about 2 minutes and the put it back in. I went into bios, set the clock, and saved and exited. I then went back into bios and tested Fn F8, it still didn't work. I did notice a video display setting in the bios that was factory set to read video card in dock. I don't have anything in the dock, so I changed the setting to the video card in the laptop, but that didn't work either.
> Thank you,
> pctechiej


Think I figured it out!

There is a known issue with xp having a problem switching inbetween displays. You may be unable to switch between displays on a portable computer that is running Windows XP

This will supposedly fix it. Drivers and Downloads

I hope this works. I was probably just wrong about it working in the bios. Most machines that have function switches to switch inbetween displays will work with out an operating system.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

I'll try this and let you know. 
Thank you,
pctechiej


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

I ran the fix from dell in the link you provided. I rebooted the laptop and tried Fn F8 again, but it still doesn't work. I don't know....
Thank you for all your help,
pctechiej


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*



pctechiej said:


> I ran the fix from dell in the link you provided. I rebooted the laptop and tried Fn F8 again, but it still doesn't work. I don't know....
> Thank you for all your help,
> pctechiej


Hmm that's a bummer. I'm really running out of ideas out side of just re-installing xp and downloading the drivers off their website. Since xp has "known issues" with this type of thing it makes me feel even more strongly this is a software issue. 

If you have a copy of vista that laptop may meet the requirements for it, you just need to download the drivers for vista off dells website.


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

Thank you so much for all your help. I really appreciate all the time and effort you have spent to help me with this issue. I think when I can, I'll upgrade the laptop to Windows 7, as Vista has some issues as well. 
Thank you again, 
pctechiej


----------



## pctechiej (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*

Hi Kharm,
I thought I would share the solution to my FN F8 problem...the s-video cable was faulty!! On a whim, I decided to order another cable in case that might be the problem. I plugged the new cable in, and Voila!! video and audio were transferred to my TV with no problem. I feel like eating crow. I should have checked the cable first.  I guess you live and learn. Thank you for all your help...I'm sorry you had to spend time on this issue when the problem was just a faulty cable. 
Thanks,
pctechiej


----------



## Kharm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Fn F8 SUDDENLY stopped working!*



pctechiej said:


> Hi Kharm,
> I thought I would share the solution to my FN F8 problem...the s-video cable was faulty!! On a whim, I decided to order another cable in case that might be the problem. I plugged the new cable in, and Voila!! video and audio were transferred to my TV with no problem. I feel like eating crow. I should have checked the cable first.  I guess you live and learn. Thank you for all your help...I'm sorry you had to spend time on this issue when the problem was just a faulty cable.
> Thanks,
> pctechiej


No problem, thats usually how it goes. Always the last thing you check. Murphy's law


----------

